
Decoupling of Wage Growth and Productivity Growth? Myth and Reality (2012) - apsec112
http://www.resolutionfoundation.org/publications/decoupling-wage-growth-productivity-growth-myth-reality/
======
dehrmann
Have they been coupled historically? Wages are driven by supply and demand,
and in the short term, productivity growth would reduce labor demand.

Long term, it feels like there's an open debate between productivity fueling
economic growth and productivity causing a plateau of labor demand and people
working less.

That, and it's not like real wages can grow forever.

